
The secret codes hidden in city streets, hospitals, and on public transport - Thevet
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20151217-the-secret-codes-youre-not-meant-to-know
======
Cyberdog
So the BBC is basing their articles on Reddit threads now. This is where we
are.

~~~
tyho
At least they got a soundbite from some random Linguist before regurgitating a
Reddit thread.

------
tedks
I flagged this because the link should be changed to this reddit thread,
linked in the article:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3x004o/what_secr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3x004o/what_secret_codes_are_all_around_us_that_only/)

------
bowmessage
Is it "Mr Skylight" or "Mr Starlight"? They list both.

